# Pay what you want art shop ★ ALL SLOTS FILLED/BRIBES ONLY



## Lettie (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm Marie, or Lottie as I'm known in my town of Pieta. It's been awhile since I've drawn, and now I'm hoping to get back into the groove of things. And hey, you guys get to benefit from it by getting art for cheap ( at least in my opinion, some may disagree ). So, enough talking, lets get to it!

★ art samples
★ wishlist





★ do not rush me. art is a fickle lover and my inspiration can be there one moment and gone the next.
★ *I do not do full body art in this shop. only headshots. do not ask for full body art.*
★ do not argue with me or someone else in the thread.
★ do not remove my watermark or claim my art as your own.
★ I reserve the right to close my shop whenever I want.
★ I can cancel orders whenever I feel like it without warning.
★ always have your payment on hand and ready to go. never offer me something you don't have.





This is a pay what you want shop, meaning there is no set price for anything and whether or not I accept your request relies more on what you're asking rather than what you're offering me. You could offer me 100 bells and I could accept your request, or you could offer me 5M bells and I could decline.

Still, I do have a preference of what I'd like to be paid in, from great to least.

TBT > Wishlist Items > IGB






```
Username:
References: (pictures are always better than written descriptions. delete this bit when filling out the form)
Payment:
```





I only take three orders at a time with a wait-list that requires a bribe because I hate reserving spots like that...unless I'm being bribed.

★ chibi
★ katie
★ melony

bribe list
★ 
★ 
★ 
★ 
★ 

pick up
rex ★ gamzee


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 14, 2015)

I posted on your other thread! Should I post on here too?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 14, 2015)

Do I repost?


----------



## Lettie (Mar 14, 2015)

yes please, so i can easily keep track of everything. sorry for being a newb ; o ;


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 14, 2015)

Username: Chiisana
References: 



Spoiler










Could you draw this?
Payment: 4mill IGB?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Username: Rexyx3
References: http://imgur.com/cUpHFRT  hope this is an okay reference! I've never had a picture drawn of my mayor before.)
Payment: 4mill (& Maybe some wishlist items once I can see them!) ^_^


----------



## boujee (Mar 14, 2015)

Mm.
Username: Zenith
Reference:



Spoiler











Also, can you make his hair two-toned?
Blonded and dirty brown
Like this: 



Spoiler










And also his eyes be blue.
Payment: 200tbt


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 14, 2015)

Ooooo<3

Username: Kairi-Kitten
References: 



Spoiler












^larger pic 8D (art by Finnian)




(art by Zane)



Payment: 400 TBT


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 14, 2015)

Username:The Peanut Butter Fish
References:



Spoiler: Ophelia from Claymore










Payment: All my TBT at the time you're finished (probably around 100)


----------



## Lettie (Mar 14, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Username: Rexyx3
> References: http://imgur.com/cUpHFRT  hope this is an okay reference! I've never had a picture drawn of my mayor before.)
> Payment: 4mill (& Maybe some wishlist items once I can see them!) ^_^



she's adorable, i'd love to draw her.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 14, 2015)

wahhh your art is lovely!!! qvq id love it if you drew my OC~

Username: Shirohibiki
References: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread (in Bridgette's section)
Payment: 400 TBT

thank you so much for the consideration!!!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lettie said:


> she's adorable, i'd love to draw her.



Awesome!!! ^-^ Thank you sooo much! Just let me know when you'd like me to pay you and everything! ^_^


----------



## tobi! (Mar 14, 2015)

Username: NORSKI
References: 



Spoiler:  refs



 (Don't draw Weavile, lol.)


Payment: Unfortunately, I cannot see your wishlist. It seems to be invalid for me. Is this just me?


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

Username: allycat
References: X
Payment: 350 tbt + wishlist items when server is back up 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Username: NORSKI
> References:
> 
> 
> ...



I think the whole website is down. Whatever I click it seems not to work.


----------



## LisaTheGreat (Mar 15, 2015)

Username: lisathegreat
Reference:
Payment: 3m IGB?


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 15, 2015)

Username:Nidalee
Mayor Ref:



Spoiler










Payment: 250 TBT
-Repost from Old Thread-


----------



## nard (Mar 15, 2015)

Username: Peach Fuzz
References: 



Spoiler








id also love for you to help me think of a name for him ; v ;


Payment: 150 TBT Bells


----------



## Lettie (Mar 18, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Username: Rexyx3
> References: http://imgur.com/cUpHFRT  hope this is an okay reference! I've never had a picture drawn of my mayor before.)
> Payment: 4mill (& Maybe some wishlist items once I can see them!) ^_^



sorry for the lack of updates. i usually have a wip shown by now, but i was having some issues. but here is a wip. is there anything in particular you wan


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Lettie said:


> sorry for the lack of updates. i usually have a wip shown by now, but i was having some issues. but here is a wip. is there anything in particular you wan



It's alright! ^-^
Ahahah... But wait first thing, what's a wip? XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

wip=Work In Progress : )


----------



## Lettie (Mar 18, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> It's alright! ^-^
> Ahahah... But wait first thing, what's a wip? XD



wip = work in progress. like a rough draft c:

as you can see, her hair and flower crown is all sketchy and other smaller details are still missing. i just want to make sure everything is to your liking so far before continuing.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> wip=Work In Progress : )



Thank you! lol ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lettie said:


> wip = work in progress. like a rough draft c:
> 
> as you can see, her hair and flower crown is all sketchy and other smaller details are still missing. i just want to make sure everything is to your liking so far before continuing.



She already looks gorgeous! Could you maybe make her hair longer? Everything is perfect except for the length.... & That's pretty much it lol. I'm so excited to see the finished product! ^_^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you! lol ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You're welcome :3


----------



## Lettie (Mar 18, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you! lol ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



something to right here?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Lettie said:


> something to right here?



Yup, like a teensy bit above the shoulders.


----------



## Lettie (Mar 18, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Yup, like a teensy bit above the shoulders.



alrightyroo. back to work i go.


----------



## Lettie (Mar 18, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Yup, like a teensy bit above the shoulders.



alright, i'm all done. the watermark will be removed once i receive payment. moridb is back up so if you want to look at my wishlist, you can now.






- - - Post Merge - - -



Peach Fuzz said:


> Username: Peach Fuzz
> References:
> 
> 
> ...



gah he is the adorbs. did you want me to draw him anthro or human? also i am terrible at names u wu;;


----------



## MayorGong (Mar 18, 2015)

if it's not too late, can I still request? ^^

Username: MayorGong
References: 



Spoiler













 but with *this* tee (neck open, showing a bit the collarbone) if possible.
Eye circles and little scar in his left eye from the eyebrow to the cheek.


Payment: afternoon-tea set, sweet-olive start x6 (I'll check in case I have more)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Not sure if I can, but I changed my OC to my new one, hope that's alright 8'D Regardless thanks for any consideration : )


----------



## Lettie (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not sure if I can, but I changed my OC to my new one, hope that's alright 8'D Regardless thanks for any consideration : )



that's fine, i planned to go back over the thread and accept/decline requests.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Lettie said:


> that's fine, i planned to go back over the thread and accept/decline requests.



Okie dokie, sounds good <:


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Lettie said:


> alright, i'm all done. the watermark will be removed once i receive payment. moridb is back up so if you want to look at my wishlist, you can now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's adorable!! Thank you sooo much! ^-^ 
Is 4mill still okay? I can also give you all the Classic items you need, I have the full set!


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

i went beetle hunting! hopefully this is enough for an art request n_n
i will offer the microwave, tea set, potted ivy, sushi platter, aries rocking chair, 4 pink roses, 6 purple roses, and 4 mil?

here is my mayor: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



she has a flower crown. an art example of her: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tysm if you do consider C:​


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Username: katiegurl1223
References: 
Payment: 20 mil?

I hope she's not too hard to draw <3


----------



## Lettie (Mar 19, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Username: Chiisana
> References:
> 
> 
> ...





The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Username:The Peanut Butter Fish
> References:
> 
> 
> ...





LisaTheGreat said:


> Username: lisathegreat
> Reference:View attachment 86933
> Payment: 3m IGB?




i'm sorry, but i'm going to have to decline your request :c


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> She's adorable!! Thank you sooo much! ^-^
> Is 4mill still okay? I can also give you all the Classic items you need, I have the full set!



sorry about sending the vm, i must have missed this. you can just send me the classic items c:
are you available now?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> sorry about sending the vm, i must have missed this. you can just send me the classic items c:
> are you available now?



Really? Are you sure? & I am, just let me order the pieces you need! Or would you rather I just order you the full set? Either way I don't mind! ^-^


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Really? Are you sure? & I am, just let me order the pieces you need! Or would you rather I just order you the full set? Either way I don't mind! ^-^



yup, items over igb c: and the full set will be fine~ i'll add you now.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> yup, items over igb c: and the full set will be fine~ i'll add you now.



Alright! It'll just be a couple mins! Would you like me to drop it off?


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Alright! It'll just be a couple mins! Would you like me to drop it off?



if you don't mind c:


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> if you don't mind c:



Of course! ^-^ Added you, please let me know when you're gates are open!!


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Of course! ^-^ Added you, please let me know when you're gates are open!!



they're open~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> they're open~



I don't seem to have you on my list. =/


----------



## Melonyy (Mar 20, 2015)

*Username:* MayorMelony

*References:*


Spoiler












*Payment:*


Spoiler: 2mil & wishlist items...



marshmallow chair
kotatsu
hot plate
hibachi
cushion
classic bookcase
classic buffet
classic desk
classic table
classic wall shelf
classic wardrobe
microwave
minimalist dresser
minimalist lamp
rice cooker
sink
tea set
yellow raincoat
sushi platter
azalea bonsai 
blossoming dress
blue dot parasol
chalkboard
cloudy paper
cupid bench
lacy white tank
pep-squad skirt
spring kimono
princess bed
princess cage
princess closet 


I'm not sure if your WL is updated but let me know what you already have.


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I don't seem to have you on my list. =/



really? do you have me added?
maybe i should just go to your town? what's it called?


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> really? do you have me added?
> maybe i should just go to your town? what's it called?



I think I do, It added you as Marie. But there are no towns on my list. Sometimes it helps to close it and open back up. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll open mine, It's called Solar Rex!


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I think I do, It added you as Marie. But there are no towns on my list. Sometimes it helps to close it and open back up. ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll open mine, It's called Solar Rex!


here's the finished piece~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you sooo much, you're amazing!! She's so pretty! ^-^ 
lol I definitely wish I could draw like that! XD


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

MayorMelony said:


> *Username:* MayorMelony
> 
> *References:*
> 
> ...



the classic items have all been given to me, but other than that, everything thing is fine and you'll be added to the bribe list.


----------



## Melonyy (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> the classic items have all been given to me, but other than that, everything thing is fine and you'll be added to the bribe list.



Okay


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Thank you sooo much, you're amazing!! She's so pretty! ^-^
> lol I definitely wish I could draw like that! XD



so happy you like it ; v ;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm not sure what items you still have on your wishlist, but before I order could you let me know and would it be ok if I asked for 3 characters? (I can offer 15 million if there isn't much wishlist items for me to offer)


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm not sure what items you still have on your wishlist, but before I order could you let me know and would it be ok if I asked for 3 characters? (I can offer 15 million if there isn't much wishlist items for me to offer)



three is fine, and sure, i'll try to cross check to make sure it's not doubles.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> three is fine, and sure, i'll try to cross check to make sure it's not doubles.


Thank you, filled out the form for now. I'll edit it once I see whats left on your wishlist.

*Username:* Chibi.Hoshi
*References:*


Spoiler: 1 (Feel free to add the marshmallow on the shoulder)













Spoiler: 2 (Feel free to add his wings & the marshmallow on the shoulder)













Spoiler: 3, please add the star shades.










*Payment:* In waiting~


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you, filled out the form for now. I'll edit it once I see whats left on your wishlist.
> 
> *Username:* Chibi.Hoshi
> *References:*
> ...



alright, i updated the wishlist, please take a look~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> alright, i updated the wishlist, please take a look~


Alright, I will need to double check this list first.

All these and 12 - 13 million?


Spoiler:  



aurora knit shirt 
beret
ceramic hot pot
chef's outfit
comfy sweater
crown
exhibit-room floor
gray parka
gray-stripe pants
lacy paper
lacy white tank
night-sky paper 
petal paper 
pinafore
plaza tile
post-op patch
potted ivy
preppy shirt
red letter jacket
regal wall lamp
rimmed glasses
rococo lamp
sailor's shirt
shirtdress
sweater-vest
tea set
toilet


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Alright, I will need to double check this list first.
> 
> All these and 12 - 13 million?
> 
> ...



i'll take just the items if that's alright with you?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> i'll take just the items if that's alright with you?


Are you sure? For 3 characters? Well... if your sure. Alright. Thank you.


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Are you sure? For 3 characters? Well... if your sure. Alright. Thank you.



yup, i'm sure. but i should warn that i may not have all three done at the same time. to not get stuck in a rut or lose inspiration, i might complete one and then move to someone else before coming back to do another. that's not a problem, right? i won't ask for payment until all art is complete, though, so don't worry c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> yup, i'm sure. but i should warn that i may not have all three done at the same time. to not get stuck in a rut or lose inspiration, i might complete one and then move to someone else before coming back to do another. that's not a problem, right? i won't ask for payment until all art is complete, though, so don't worry c:


I completely understand! I'm an artist myself, and it happens. Take all the time you need, I don't mind one bit. Thank you again.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 20, 2015)

i hope i can still leave this here ;v;

Username: Amilee
References: 



Spoiler




 
she has pastel purple hair, light blue eyes, lemon slices on her cheek and a crown on her head c:


Payment: i can give you many hybrids (especially black and purple ones) and bush strats and also like 1,5mil bells? i dont have much sorry :c


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i hope i can still leave this here ;v;
> 
> Username: Amilee
> References:
> ...



do you think it would be possible to get an exact number of the hybrids and bush starts? c:


----------



## Amilee (Mar 20, 2015)

Lettie said:


> do you think it would be possible to get an exact number of the hybrids and bush starts? c:



yes sure! i can count them when i am home c:


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

Peach Fuzz said:


> Username: Peach Fuzz
> References:
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not sure if you answered my question yet on whether or not you wanted me to draw him in human form, anthro or human/anthro?



Norski said:


> Username: NORSKI
> References:
> 
> 
> ...



now that moridb is back up, you can look at my wishlist. also, is your character's sideburns brown or a dark brown/black? i noticed in some of the pics, they go black. i don't know if that's just the artist's style or what ; o ;


----------



## boujee (Mar 20, 2015)

Let me know if you want me to change up some stuff.


----------



## Lettie (Mar 20, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Let me know if you want me to change up some stuff.



nope, i think your order is fine c:

edit: actually, did you want his eyes to be in that style, kinda soft and gentle, or something manlier and sharp?


----------



## boujee (Mar 20, 2015)

In those eyes, soft and gentle.


----------



## Lettie (Mar 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Mm.
> Username: Zenith
> Reference:
> 
> ...



Once payment is received, I'll send you the unmarked version c:


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

HOT DOG
Sending tbt now


----------



## Lettie (Mar 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> HOT DOG
> Sending tbt now



sorry for the wait i ended up passing out at my computer xD


----------



## Allycat (Mar 22, 2015)

Username: allycat
References: athenadrogo.tumblr.com


Spoiler:  











Payment: 300 btb?


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

Lettie said:


> sorry for the wait i ended up passing out at my computer xD




It's fine! Take as much time as you need to do anything.
Thank you, I'll be ordering again~


----------



## Lettie (Mar 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> It's fine! Take as much time as you need to do anything.
> Thank you, I'll be ordering again~



yay, glad you like it so much. i may come back later and do some touchups. his eyes are kinda bothering me, but i'm too tired to think right now and i want to finish the last two orders ; v ;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Ahh, not sure how this works but since you have a slot open, do I re-post my order or...?


----------



## Lettie (Mar 22, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahh, not sure how this works but since you have a slot open, do I re-post my order or...?



no no, you're fine. i just realized you got a bribe spot, i just forgot to add you back then.


----------



## boujee (Mar 22, 2015)

Lettie said:


> yay, glad you like it so much. i may come back later and do some touchups. his eyes are kinda bothering me, but i'm too tired to think right now and i want to finish the last two orders ; v ;




Ooh ok 
Well I can't wait to see
Since they're a pale blue, can you make them a darker green?


----------



## Lettie (Mar 28, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Username: katiegurl1223
> References: View attachment 87315
> Payment: 20 mil?
> 
> I hope she's not too hard to draw <3



once i get payment, i'll send you the unmarked version.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Lettie said:


> once i get payment, i'll send you the unmarked version.


That's freaking awesome.


----------

